# KCBS world BBQ champs



## kiska95 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys
Just chilling recovering from a momentous weekend at the world championships in Kansas City
If you ever get the chance go it's awesome as is KC
Not only did we get qualified as a judge I also teamed up with a comp team PIG RIGGIN. Just went for a chat and stopped the weekend Qing.... I was like a kid in a candy store.........heffing Great!!!
The UK teams did well, especially Ed from bunch of swines. We went to see them but they were locked down in the prep tent so thought best not to disturb
Couldn't find British Bulldogs but well done all[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Oct 5, 2015)

That is great Brian - welcome back. I will be heading out to do the same next year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. How many teams were competing in total this year


----------



## kiska95 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi wade
There were about 187 in the invitational and about 650 or so in the open.  So our guys were exceptional! The amount of information I gleaned from about 30 different teams was awesome you just can't get that from home no matter how good. The judges course although a little repetitive is a must for any competitor or to have one in the team who is not judging


----------

